# Flex in Little Rock, AR



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

They are phasing us out as Flex Drivers! Has anyone else seen an increase of Prime Vans?


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

The increase is due to Prime being 1 day delivery now instead of 2. There's also plenty more Flex blocks available.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They are shifting more packages to Large Vehicle routes. I see a lot of earlier blocks that are now large vehicle blocks whereas a month ago, they were the same 4hr & 3.5 hr blocks.


----------

